# Roof Spray On



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

My link

Does anybody know anything about this type of roof replacement? it sounds good since truck bedliner lasts practically for years and years. However in this case it is sprayed on metal surface and not rubber. How well would it stick and how does it hold up where the surface is not hard as with metal?


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Tangooutback said:


> My link
> 
> Does anybody know anything about this type of roof replacement? it sounds good since truck bedliner lasts practically for years and years. However in this case it is sprayed on metal surface and not rubber. How well would it stick and how does it hold up where the surface is not hard as with metal?


I have never heard of anyone doing this. I would think it would not stick well if sprayed onto the rubber, you'd have to peel that off. It would also be much heavier than the rubber roof.

Good luck, Glenn


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I have had to help remove one. It was a pain in the #$%. The problem on the roof we removed was that it shrunk. it pulled up on every edge. The person who sprayed it on left all the vents in place and the AC. every one leaked. There was no viable way to replace a vent or work on the ac. The roof was on a walk on type roof with heavy plywood as a base. I think our thin little boards would just pull up and end up costing more in the long run. If you need a roof, there is a new PVC material for the roof. I think they call it a 25 year roof. Either way, it will last a long time. Roof jobs are not that hard. Take evreything off, peal off the old, glue down the new, cut out the holes for AC and vents and reseal everythng you put back on. 
Good luck.
Brian


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

You can LineX anything...a 5th wheel and Motorhome on the main website http://www.linex.com/gallery/list-image.php?=&album=28


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

There have been several discussions about this on another forum, so far nobody had posted about having had it done though. There are a few things to consider, the cheaper route is to leave the old roof in place and cover it, however as pointed out if the old roof should come loose at high way speeds you've gone one bit hunk of rubber flying off. Feeling was better to have it directly applied to the roof/plywood. There were some discussions about the overall weight as well, many roofs are really not designed for much weight so find out how much it will add and deduct from your CCC accordingly. These method has been around for some time, but has not seem to have caught on with the new RV industry - question to ask is why? If it is that much better, you think the higher end units would come with it already. Another site to check on is www.rvroof.com  a CraigsList ad would have me a bit worried personally.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

The reason towable rvs have rubber roofs is because they do a ton of flexing. Spray liner will work like a champ as far as a roof goes. Problem, it needs to flex as much as the plywood and rubber roof does. Well that aint happening, so it will eventually leak like there is no tomorrow, well, like it has no roof.

Bedliner is good for lots of things. RV roofs though are not it.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I often wonder why RV manufacturers do not use good ole aluminum sheet for roofing. My Coleman popup came with aluminum roof and that thing was practically indestructible by sun ray. Rubber roofing seems to be vulnerable to sun heat in southern states.

Airstream is about the only one with all aluminum roof and skin. That TT hold up really well against weathering.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Tangooutback said:


> I often wonder why RV manufacturers do not use good ole aluminum sheet for roofing. My Coleman popup came with aluminum roof and that thing was practically indestructible by sun ray. Rubber roofing seems to be vulnerable to sun heat in southern states.
> 
> Airstream is about the only one with all aluminum roof and skin. That TT hold up really well against weathering.


The old TT's did use aluminum sheets for the roof.

Problem was, they were also hard to keep sealed and every one of them I have ever seen, leaked.

Most motorhomes use rubber or TPO vinyl for the roofs also. A few, such as Winnebago, use fiberglass.

Steve


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

The aluminum roof of my Coleman popup has a seam running lengthwise. The seam has joint piece, which I never had to reseal. I never pulled the joint piece up to see if the two aluminum halves were glued or soldered to each other. It was 15 years old and never leaked.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Tangooutback said:


> The aluminum roof of my Coleman popup has a seam running lengthwise. The seam has joint piece, which I never had to reseal. I never pulled the joint piece up to see if the two aluminum halves were glued or soldered to each other. It was 15 years old and never leaked.


yep, pop up roofs are clam shelled together.

Can't make a 30 foot TT roof like that though...


----------

